# Insurance help HELP!



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

For GTR owners who's modified their cars for more power, have any of you have an agreed value where they will pay out for aftermarket parts as well?
Or most of you just declare your mods but they are not paid in the event of a claim, just the car?

Are there any insurers who do agreed valuation??


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Depends on the company, currently with Flux and they offer X amount for the car (market value) and then match the cost of the parts on top (or so they say). Just started my insurance quotes for the end on the month so give me a week and I'll have lots of info. Hoping HIC offer a good quote as offered an agreed valuation and free track cover on me other car


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of the insurers just won't touch it! The only one that did agreed valuation had a limit of £30K (the car+mods) - which is way too low for me.

Anyway, let me know how you get on.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Vince,

Give Christian Wheatley at Keith Michaels a try (0208 288 0677). I'm insured with them with an NU policy. When my Supra was stolen a couple of years back they paid up for the HKS FMIC and Blitz 19" Tecnospeed Alloys with no problems and that lot was about £5.5K+ in mods.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

NITO said:


> Vince,
> 
> Give Christian Wheatley at Keith Michaels a try (0208 288 0677). I'm insured with them with an NU policy. When my Supra was stolen a couple of years back they paid up for the HKS FMIC and Blitz 19" Tecnospeed Alloys with no problems and that lot was about £5.5K+ in mods.
> 
> ...


Have tried them they were the ones that I mentioned in my previous post...


----------

